
How to speed up the code review - seregazhuk
https://sergeyzhuk.me/2018/12/29/code_review/
======
jzoch
I like the idea of the article but wish it showed HOW. Given 100 commits where
each one is randomly one of the categories discussed what git Fu should I use
to split it into 3 pull requests that cleanly adhere to the articles points?

~~~
mr_donk
Start with `git rebase -i` to clean it up (reorder/squash), then create new
branches and `git cherry-pick` the related commits into 3 branches. Submit
PR/MR for those...

At least, that’s what I’d do. Curious to hear other ideas.

~~~
seregazhuk
Exactly, interactive rebase and cherry-picking do the job.

